# hps lights



## t.roberts (Jun 28, 2010)

what does hps stand for and can you get them from home depot or other stores or only online


----------



## willholl79 (Jun 28, 2010)

high pressure sodium

You can get them from HD or lowes, but they only carry a small variety.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 28, 2010)

Go to E-conolight.com and check them out, That's where most people get them, I would suggest lights with capacitors, you can call them and tell them you are using them for bowfishing and they will know exactly what you are talking about and what you need.


----------



## JpEater (Jun 28, 2010)

Most HPS lights are going to be big, bulky, heavy, and very weak cast aluminum housings. If you are looking for some custom made fixtures that will last a lifetime and never break let me know. These are some pics of the custom 400watt HPS lights me and a friend are building. I run digital ballasts but you can run regular ballasts. Digital ballasts are 7lbs per light. Regular ballasts are 35lbs plus per light. For a 400w light.


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 28, 2010)

JpEater said:


> Most HPS lights are going to be big, bulky, heavy, and very weak cast aluminum housings. If you are looking for some custom made fixtures that will last a lifetime and never break let me know. These are some pics of the custom 400watt HPS lights me and a friend are building. I run digital ballasts but you can run regular ballasts. Digital ballasts are 7lbs per light. Regular ballasts are 35lbs plus per light. For a 400w light.



Are you building them to sale? if so how much with digital ballast?


----------



## JpEater (Jun 28, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> Are you building them to sale? if so how much with digital ballast?



PM sent.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 29, 2010)

me and trey could be working on some lights for my lil fish sticker very soon,,


----------



## t.roberts (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks i got some 500 wt lights from wal mart only used them once. they worked pretty good but was gonna get maybe some 150wt to shine straight down  between the others bc some said on here the hps cut merky water better


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 29, 2010)

ive got 6 150's to do on my little fish sticker.... i just need to get that project going..... i wont be messing with halogens anymore


----------

